# Suggestions on Beekeeping Suit?



## lazydogranch (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I put my order in for my first nuc and pick it up in spring. I have been searching online looking at bee keeping suits but am really unsure what to get and if it matters. I have seen full suits range from $70 up to $200. Can I get some suggestions on what might be the best thing to get, what to stay away from or suggested brands and/or designs?

Thanks!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

A pair of light weight coveralls, leather gloves, some skeeter netting and wide brimmed hat is about all you need.


----------



## lazydogranch (Dec 23, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> A pair of light weight coveralls, leather gloves, some skeeter netting and wide brimmed hat is about all you need.


I would rather be safe than sorry and get a real suit... I'm actually afraid of bees and psychologically I will feel better in a suit made for the purpose so if I could get some suggestions on suits I would be appreciative.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Sizes-...MIlpOe9d7g3wIVClYMCh3shQAJEAQYByABEgIPRfD_BwE

Here ya go, looks like Wally has you covered. Less than $40 including free shipping.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Arkanasas, hot there buy a cheap suit because after wearing one in the summer heat there you will relize it wasn't a good idea.
You will swelter in it.

To remove bees from a building. They are totaly angry some one would mess with their home.

One Pith helmit mesh so some air flows thru it. W.T Kelley company.

One light colored light dress shirt from salvation army $2.00.

Every day blue jeans any where Jeans are sold from $25.00 and up

Pig skin gloves about $9.00 at Home Depot.
Arm sleeves to close up the gap in the dress shirt sleeves. WT Kelley company.











Karen aka Kare removeing bees from a garage wall. found a pair of garden gloves with long arm guards.










Yes if you get a white suit it will soon turn brown from proplis staining, bees pooping on you.
But you have helped the economy spending all that money for a bee suit and look protectional.

Bee keeping is hot sweaty work if done right.










Bees are so crazy mean my grand daughter stands right under a swarm of bees.










 Al


----------



## echo2s (Apr 5, 2014)

I have one of their jackets. Works great & never been stung through it. Wear it with heavy Carhartt jeans. Bee gloves & veil are a must. Work with bees & you will occasionally get stung. It just goes along with it. 

https://ultrabreezesuits.us19.list-...a8f34e769ea4b0c15b&id=9e8dabe716&e=ecbe2ae52d


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I go the dress shirt route. If I need gloves I use the surgical type gloves from harbor freight. For wrist protection if bees are acting up an old pair of socks with toe cut out. I wear the hood if the bees tell me to put it on. If you buy a suit get a ventilated suit with a nice hood. In short order your fear of bees will go away.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I use mannlake ventilated jacket, Tan jeans (usually, blue jeans other) and also use nitrile gloves from harbor freight. Nitrile glove may make you nervous at first but you have more control, kill less bees and they seem to appreciate that.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

One thing to understand about getting stung...it's going to happen. Even if you are in full armor they find a way. If not while you are in the hive, there is always that lone bee that is on your gear that you didn't see until you take off you gloves/jacket/etc then she gets you. It's part of the hobby.

I find that now when I get stung working the bees iit's more like getting a deep splinter at worst. Most the time it is just a sharp pricing sensation. I think the surprise of getting stung when you aren't expecting it ,such as when you are working in the garden, makes it worse than when you expect it may happen.


----------



## worldengineer (Dec 17, 2018)

I purchased a full one piece suit with veil from Dadant, we happen to have one in my area. I typically wear slip on boots and duct tape the legs and wrists at the gloves. It has worked well and I have use it moderately for about 4 years. If you are afraid of bees I would suggest taking the extra step and sealing up the holes.


----------



## lazydogranch (Dec 23, 2010)

ed/La said:


> I go the dress shirt route. If I need gloves I use the surgical type gloves from harbor freight. For wrist protection if bees are acting up an old pair of socks with toe cut out. I wear the hood if the bees tell me to put it on. If you buy a suit get a ventilated suit with a nice hood. In short order your fear of bees will go away.


thanks for the input!!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

When I had bees, I just purchased the hat/hood thingie. I worn my jeans, a light colored long sleeved shirt, and gloves. Honey bees are not mean really, I just didn't want them on my face. Never got sung.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I completely agree with lot of the people claiming they do not wear a suit/hat/whatever.....however, when bees go bad, or bad things happen, it can go really bad really fast, given the wrong set if circumstances.
I do not wear a suit hardly ever, nor even a veil or gloves.but doing removals especially, and if you are in africanized heavy strain areas, it does make sense imo for sure. I think anyone with common sense will tell you the same.And sometimes, you can just be stupid and for instance drop a hive accidentally. I havn't actually ever, but it has happened to even the most seasoned professionals.and then you have to deal with a lot of bees wondering what you did to their home and why.
I've ptd probably a few dozen swarms throughout the years, without anything. when it goes easy, it goes easy, In michigan, we do not have to worry about africanized strains really because of the winters, but I was down in AZ and ran into some honey bees and they just came at me with evil intent. It wasn't even a joke. I had to run a block into the house, and they were attacking the window by the dozens repeatedly. got stung over a dozen times, and it was just a new colony that evidently just started under someone's mailbox.


----------

